# [solved] KDE startet nicht

## Gladdle

Ich habe seit langem wieder ein Update auf meine Kiste gezogen. Alles startet, auch KDM. Sobald ich aber mein Username und Passwort eingebe stuerzt KDE / X ab und startet neu das ich wieder nach Username und Passwort gefragt werde. Ein Downgrade der nvidia-drivers sowie revdep-rebuild hat auch nichts geholfen. Hier die kdm.log:

```
********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

klauncher(18186) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(18180)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(18180)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

klauncher(18300) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(18294)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(18294)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 
```

Und die Xorg.0.log:

```
[  6184.768] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[  6184.768] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  6184.768] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Gentoo

[  6184.768] Current Operating System: Linux WARBook 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Jun 3 11:34:43 CEST 2011 x86_64

[  6184.768] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb3 vga=0x369 noapic

[  6184.768] Build Date: 22 September 2011  06:07:43PM

[  6184.768]  

[  6184.768] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[  6184.768]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

    to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  6184.768] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  6184.768] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 22 19:21:46 2011

[  6184.768] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  6184.768] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  6184.768] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  6184.768] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  6184.768] (**) |-->Screen "nv-TwinView" (0)

[  6184.768] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Acer Aspire 9920G LCD Monitor"

[  6184.768] (**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT - TwinView"

[  6184.768] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g)"

[  6184.768] (**) |-->Input Device "Logitech Trackball"

[  6184.768] (**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

[  6184.768] (**) Option "Xinerama" "Off"

[  6184.768] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

[  6184.768] (**) Option "AutoEnableDevices" "off"

[  6184.768] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[  6184.768] (**) Not automatically enabling devices

[  6184.768] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript" does not exist.

[  6184.768]     Entry deleted from font path.

[  6184.768] (**) FontPath set to:

    /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

    /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

    /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

    /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

    /usr/share/fonts/intlfonts,

    /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

    /usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute,

    /usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font-otf,

    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

    /usr/share/fonts/jisx0213,

    /usr/share/fonts/misc,

    /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

    /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

    /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

    /usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font-otf,

    /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

    /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

    /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

    /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

    /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  6184.768] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/"

[  6184.768] (**) Extension "DAMAGE" is enabled

[  6184.768] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[  6184.768] (**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

[  6184.769] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c6160

[  6184.769] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  6184.769]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  6184.769]     X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[  6184.769]     X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[  6184.769]     X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[  6184.770] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0407:1025:0129 rev 161, Mem @ 0xca000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xc8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128

[  6184.770] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  6184.770] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  6184.770] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  6184.770] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  6184.770] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[  6184.770] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[  6184.770] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[  6184.770] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  6184.770] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  6184.770] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.770]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  6184.770]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  6184.770]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  6184.770] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  6184.770] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  6184.770] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  6184.770] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.770]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  6184.770]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  6184.770]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  6184.770] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  6184.770] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  6184.770] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  6184.770] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  6184.770] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  6184.770] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  6184.770] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  6184.770] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  6184.770] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  6184.781] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  6184.781]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  6184.781]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  6184.781] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:34:43 PDT 2011

[  6184.781] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  6184.781] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  6184.781] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  6184.781] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.781]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.4.0

[  6184.781]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  6184.781]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  6184.781] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  6184.781] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  6184.781] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.781]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[  6184.781]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  6184.781]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  6184.781] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  6184.781] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  6184.781] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  6184.781] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  6184.781] (II) Unloading dri

[  6184.781] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  6184.781] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  6184.782] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  6184.782] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  6184.782] (II) Unloading dri2

[  6184.782] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  6184.782] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  6184.782] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  6184.782] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  6184.782]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  6184.782]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  6184.782] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[  6184.782] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[  6184.782] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.782]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.6.0

[  6184.782]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  6184.782]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  6184.782] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[  6184.782] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[  6184.783] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.783]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.7.1

[  6184.783]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  6184.783]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  6184.783] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  6184.783] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  6184.783] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.783]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.4.0

[  6184.783]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  6184.783]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  6184.783] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:18:12 PDT 2011

[  6184.783] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  6184.783] (++) using VT number 7

[  6184.891] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  6184.891] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  6184.891] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  6184.891] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.891]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  6184.891]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  6184.891] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  6184.891] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  6184.891] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  6184.891] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  6184.891]     compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  6184.891]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  6184.891] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  6184.891] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  6184.892] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  6184.892] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  6184.892] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  6184.892] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  6184.892] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  6184.892] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  6184.892] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RandRRotation" "no"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0):     disabled on all display devices.

[  6184.892] (**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

[  6185.329] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)) does not support

[  6185.329] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     NVIDIA 3D Vision stereo.

[  6185.332] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600M GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  6185.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[  6185.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.62.00.39

[  6185.332] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  6185.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  6185.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600M GT at PCI:1:0:0

[  6185.332] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)

[  6185.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel

[  6185.332] (--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

[  6185.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[  6185.375] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[  6185.375] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  6185.375] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050"

[  6185.375] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

[  6186.491] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

[  6186.491] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[  6186.491] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  6186.491] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[  6186.516] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  6186.516] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  6186.516] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  6186.516] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  6186.516] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  6186.516] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  6186.516] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  6186.516] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  6186.520] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"

[  6186.893] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  6186.942] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  6186.943] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  6186.943] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  6186.943] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  6186.943] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  6186.943] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[  6186.943] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

[  6186.943] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  6186.943] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  6186.944] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  6186.944] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  6186.944] (II) Unloading dri2

[  6186.944] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  6186.944] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[  6186.944] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[  6186.944] (==) RandR enabled

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  6186.944] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  6186.946] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  6187.192] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g)'

[  6187.192] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[  6187.192] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[  6187.192] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): always reports core events

[  6187.192] (**) Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g): always reports core events

[  6187.192] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

[  6187.192] (**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

[  6187.192] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

[  6187.192] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

[  6187.192] (**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

[  6187.192] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard (ACER Aspire 9920g)" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  6187.215] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Logitech Trackball'

[  6187.215] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[  6187.215] (**) Option "AlwaysCore"

[  6187.215] (**) Logitech Trackball: always reports core events

[  6187.215] (**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

[  6187.215] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[  6187.215] (II) Logitech Trackball: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[  6187.215] (**) Logitech Trackball: Protocol: "auto"

[  6187.215] (**) Logitech Trackball: always reports core events

[  6187.221] (**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

[  6187.221] (**) Logitech Trackball: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

[  6187.221] (**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

[  6187.221] (**) Logitech Trackball: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  6187.221] (**) Logitech Trackball: Buttons: 9

[  6187.221] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Trackball" (type: MOUSE)

[  6187.221] (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  6187.221] (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  6187.221] (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  6187.221] (**) Logitech Trackball: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  6187.225] (II) Logitech Trackball: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[  6187.517] (II) Logitech Trackball: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[  6187.517] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'Synaptics Touchpad'

[  6187.517] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  6187.517] (**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

[  6187.517] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[  6187.517] (**) Synaptics Touchpad: always reports core events

[  6187.517] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

[  6187.522] (--) Synaptics Touchpad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[  6187.522] (--) Synaptics Touchpad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[  6187.522] (--) Synaptics Touchpad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[  6187.522] (--) Synaptics Touchpad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[  6187.522] (**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

[  6187.522] (**) Option "TouchpadOff" "2"

[  6187.542] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[  6187.542] (--) Synaptics Touchpad: no supported touchpad found

[  6187.542] (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[  6187.547] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "Synaptics Touchpad"

[  6187.547] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[  6187.547] (II) Unloading synaptics

[  6187.565] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[  6187.565] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.588] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  6187.588] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.588] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event1)

[  6187.588] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.588] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  6187.588] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.591] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Trackball (/dev/input/event7)

[  6187.591] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.591] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Trackball (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  6187.591] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.593] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer CrystalEye webcam (/dev/input/event6)

[  6187.593] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.596] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[  6187.596] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.596] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event8)

[  6187.596] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.596] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  6187.596] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6187.597] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event4)

[  6187.597] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  6195.677] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

[  6195.677] (II) Unloading kbd

[  6195.681] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

[  6195.681] (II) Unloading mouse
```

Irgendwelche Ideen?Last edited by Gladdle on Tue Oct 11, 2011 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

klauncher(18300) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

Läuft dbus?

----------

## Gladdle

"rc-update -s" 

```
dbus boot
```

"/etc/init.d/dbus status" 

```
* Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

* removed in the future.

* Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

* status: started
```

"emerge --search dbus" 

```
sys-apps/dbus

Latest Version available: 4.7.4

Latest Version installed: 4.7.4
```

Hatte ich vergessen zu posten, er ist gestartet und laeufft, wenn auch die Fehlermeldung mit der deprecated opts variable kommt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> "rc-update -s"
> 
> ```
> dbus boot
> ```
> ...

  Hehe, das ist ja vermutlich nur ein Auszug, und nicht die komplette Ausgabe?  :Wink: 

Normal ist dbus besser im default Runlevel aufgehoben.

Schau doch auch mal was ein 

```
ps aux | grep dbus
```

 ausgibt.

Ansonsten teste es doch bitte auch mal mit einem frisch angelegten User.

----------

## Gladdle

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hehe, das ist ja vermutlich nur ein Auszug, und nicht die komplette Ausgabe? 

 

Stimmt, ich habe nur diese Zeile kopiert.

"ps aux | grep dbus" ringt folgendes: 

```
102 2913 0.0 0.0 19460 ? Ss 9:48 0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system
```

 Und eine Zeile mit grep...

Ein neuer User wurde angelegt, hat aber genauso wenig funktioniert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> "emerge --search dbus"
> 
> ```
> sys-apps/dbus
> 
> ...

  Passt auch nicht ganz..  :Wink:  (gibt es so nicht)

Puhh.., ansonsten hab ich auch keine Ahnung woran es genau liegen könnte. Bevor du überhaupt nicht weiter kommst könntest du mal testen ob es was bringt die installierten dbus Pakete neu zu bauen, zb via 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC dbus)
```

----------

## Kampfkeks

Das klingt mir irgendwie nach diesem Bug hier : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365479

Sollte zwar schon behoben sein, aber du kannst ja mal schauen ob "glib-networking" installiert ist, und es dann testweise mal deinstallieren.

Dazu auch im Upgrade-Guide

 *http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde44-46-upgrade.xml wrote:*   

> No login possible, hangs at splash screen (bug 365637)
> 
> If you have been playing with unstable Gnome stuff (naughty!) you may encounter a so-far unexplained incompatibility. Logging in to KDE fails as soon as net-libs/glib-networking is installed. Unmerge that package and you should be fine. 

 

----------

## Gladdle

Ein Update der glib-networks hat das Problem behoben, danke nochmals  :Smile: 

----------

